# 1.8t swap Tach signal question



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a 1.8t swap mkii but im using the 1998 ce2 wiring from a 2.0l gti spliced to the AWP wiring ... My question is How do i get a tach signal.. I have worked out all my other problems this is my last issue .... Thanks


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

hey sry to jack your thread but i am about to do a 1.8t swap into my mk3 and have tons of questions..when you say your using a 2.0l harness..does that mean your using a dizzy and plug wires? if its to much to explain to me how you got your 1.8t to run just pm me


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

I used the main body wiring from the 98 gti (CE2) and then tapped into it with the engine wiring (AWP) from a few plugs off the main fuse panel its pretty easy after you work out what wires to tap into...


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

all the info you need is in the 1.8t faq and a2resource.com good luck.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> all the info you need is in the 1.8t faq and a2resource.com good luck.


OK thanks for the info... Even though this is in a MKII all of its wiring is out of a mkIII including the cluster... So i didnt think i had to run a tach adapter .. well more investigating


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

if you use a mk3 cluster you wont need a tack adapter but if you read each a2resource and 1.8t faq it will tell you what wire it is and where it needs to get hooded to to make to tach work, you only need a tach adapter if you use a mk2 cluster.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

i remember my first awp swap...

its wire 37 in the awp ecu plug im not sure if it posted in the faq


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

i figured it out ..... Orange plug pin 9 to g1 plug pin 12  tach works perfect


----------

